# Was habe ich nur auf der Matte liegen? Rogner oder Milchner?



## Luigi 01 (11. November 2006)

Wenn ich mir so meine Bilder von meinen Karpfen anschaue, bin ich oft am überlegen ist es nun ein Rogner oder Milchner??|kopfkrat ;+ 

Kurz vor, in oder nach der Laichzeit erkennt man die Milchner schon ganz gut wenn sie Dir die Matte oder denn Karpfensack einsauen!|gr: 

Wie sieht es aber in der restlichen Zeit aus gibt es äußerliche Geschlechtsmerkmale?;+ ;+ 

Kann man den unterschied sehen oder nur erahnen?;+ ;+ ;+ 

Fragen über Frage ich kann schon gar nicht mehr ruhig schlafen!#d


----------



## Leif (11. November 2006)

*AW: Was habe ich nur auf der Matte liegen? Rogner oder Milchner?*

Hi du.

ich befürchte das gibt wieder ne C & R - Diskussion, weil in der Laichzeit Fische gefangen werden.


----------



## Luigi 01 (11. November 2006)

*AW: Was habe ich nur auf der Matte liegen? Rogner oder Milchner?*



Leif schrieb:


> Hi du.
> 
> ich befürchte das gibt wieder ne C & R - Diskussion, weil in der Laichzeit Fische gefangen werden.


 

Warum darf ich in der Laichzeit keine Fische fangen wenn sie keine Schonzeit eingeräumt bekommen haben!

Kannst Du genau vorhersagen wann die Karpfen laichen?

Und was hat das mit C&R zutun?


----------



## FoolishFarmer (12. November 2006)

*AW: Was habe ich nur auf der Matte liegen? Rogner oder Milchner?*

Meines Wissens gibt es beim Karpfen keine eindeutigen phänologischen (äußeren) Merkmale um das Geschlecht bestimmen zu können. Anders sieht´s da z.B. bei der Schleie aus!


----------



## Carptigers (12. November 2006)

*AW: Was habe ich nur auf der Matte liegen? Rogner oder Milchner?*



Luigi 01 schrieb:


> Kurz vor, in oder nach der Laichzeit erkennt man die Milchner schon ganz gut wenn sie Dir die Matte oder denn Karpfensack einsauen!|gr:


 
Wenn es dir darum geht solltest du schnellstens dein Hobby aufgeben:r  . Bei einem  sog. Karpfenangler kommt immer der Fisch an erster Stelle und nicht der Angler oder das Tackle !!!


----------



## Luigi 01 (12. November 2006)

*AW: Was habe ich nur auf der Matte liegen? Rogner oder Milchner?*



Carptigers schrieb:


> Wenn es dir darum geht solltest du schnellstens dein Hobby aufgeben:r . Bei einem sog. Karpfenangler kommt immer der Fisch an erster Stelle und nicht der Angler oder das Tackle !!!


 


Was willst Du denn jetzt von mir|kopfkrat 

Warum sollte ich mein Hobby aufgeben;+ 

Habe ich etwas geschrieben wo der Fisch nicht bei mir an erster Stelle steht?

Bevor Du Dir hier so ein Urteil über andere User erlaubst denk vorher nach..........

............Du soltest lieber auf der Kirmis als Wahrsager stehen dort biste bessser aufgehoben.........

........die erzählen einen auch immer so´n Quatsch!


----------



## Humphfry (12. November 2006)

*AW: Was habe ich nur auf der Matte liegen? Rogner oder Milchner?*

Ganz genau da muss ich Farmer recht geben.Ich hab noch nie was davon gehört,dass man die Karpfen äußerlich vom Geschlecht unterscheiden kann.

Selbst im Fischereiprüfungskurs hört man darüber nichts.

Man könnte ja mal eine Studie darüber verfassen.|rolleyes

Greetz|supergri


----------



## MeRiDiAn (12. November 2006)

*AW: Was habe ich nur auf der Matte liegen? Rogner oder Milchner?*

Hy !

Du kannst den Karpfen nicht ohne weiteres einem Geschlecht zuordnen !
Dies gelingt fast nur zur Zeit der Vermehrung anhand der Genitalpapille.
Ansonsten ist eine Bestimmung nur sehr schwierig möglich anhand der Geschlechtsöffnungsform.
Beim Männchen ist diese etwas mehr geform wie eine eindeutige 8.
Beim Weibchen schaut diese mehr elliptisch aus.
Allerdings ist dies gerade bei Fischen welche einen starken Stoffwechsel besitzen noch schwieriger zu deklarieren.

basti


----------



## Luigi 01 (12. November 2006)

*AW: Was habe ich nur auf der Matte liegen? Rogner oder Milchner?*

Tach Basti,

danke das ist doch schon ein kleiner Tipp!#h 

Habe mir schon gedacht das dass zuordnen nicht einfach ist!#t 


Bin im www auch schwer am stöbern ob es noch andere Hinweise zum Thema gibt!


----------



## Fischpaule (12. November 2006)

*AW: Was habe ich nur auf der Matte liegen? Rogner oder Milchner?*

Karpfen haben keinen Geschlechtsdimorphismus. Eine eindeutige
Geschlechtsbestimmung ist nur in der Reproduktionszeit möglich und selbst dann bedarf es einem geübten Auge, da auch Milchner
eine erhebliche Leibesfülle ereichen können und auch eine erweiterte Urogenitalpapille haben können.


----------



## Leif (13. November 2006)

*AW: Was habe ich nur auf der Matte liegen? Rogner oder Milchner?*



Carptigers schrieb:


> Wenn es dir darum geht solltest du schnellstens dein Hobby aufgeben:r  . Bei einem  sog. Karpfenangler kommt immer der Fisch an erster Stelle und nicht der Angler oder das Tackle !!!



Genau das habe ich befürchtet.
Und in gewissem Maße hat er Recht.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (13. November 2006)

*AW: Was habe ich nur auf der Matte liegen? Rogner oder Milchner?*

Zum Glück ist das bei Menschen besser festzustellen, auch wenn sich einige Milchner verdammt gut tarnen wusste ich bisher noch immer, was ich auf der Matte liegen habe 

Aber was daran schlimmer sein soll, nen Fisch in der Laichzeit zu Fangen ist mir ehrlich gesagt auch schleierhaft. 
Der Haken tut da doch genausoviel/wenig weh. Und der Drill wird auch nicht stressiger.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## fischerspezi1986 (14. November 2006)

*AW: Was habe ich nur auf der Matte liegen? Rogner oder Milchner?*

also ich hab schon 2 fragen/einwände:
1. glaubt ihr das ein(in der laichzeit) gefangener fisch sich noch voll auf seine grundaufgabe(das vermehren) konzentrieren kann(will)??? wenn nein, führt das zwangsläufig zu weniger nachwuchs....
2. eine frage....es passiert immer wieder, dass man einen fisch hält und es drückt ihm eier oder milch heraus...ergo wieder weniger karpfenbabys....wie verhindere ich das?


----------



## rainerle (14. November 2006)

*AW: Was habe ich nur auf der Matte liegen? Rogner oder Milchner?*

in dem Du nicht angeln gehst - so einfach ist das.


----------



## Heilbutt (14. November 2006)

*AW: Was habe ich nur auf der Matte liegen? Rogner oder Milchner?*

#d #d #d 
Was soll denn das Gehacke???

Wenn ich richtig gelesen habe - und ich hab den Beitrag
extra mehrmals durchgelesen - fragt Luigi relativ sachlich
nach Erkennungsmerkmalen, und stellt nebenbei fest,
daß er die Milchner logischerweisse erkennt wenn sie ihm die Matte "vollmilchen".

Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

Wo stellt er hiermit sein Tackle oder gar sich selbst in
den Vordergrund?????????????

Gruß

Holger


----------



## FoolishFarmer (14. November 2006)

*AW: Was habe ich nur auf der Matte liegen? Rogner oder Milchner?*



Heilbutt schrieb:


> Wenn ich richtig gelesen habe - und ich hab den Beitrag
> extra mehrmals durchgelesen - fragt Luigi relativ sachlich
> nach Erkennungsmerkmalen, *und stellt nebenbei fest,
> daß er die Milchner logischerweisse erkennt wenn sie ihm die Matte "vollmilchen".*


Und das kann einem auch nach heißen Sommern im Oktober passieren - weit weg von jeder Schonzeit und landläufig-propagierten Laichzeit! So war´s z.B. nach dem Granatensommer 2003, da hatten die Karpfen in vielen Gewässern ein zweites Mal Laich ausgebildet!:g


----------



## fischerspezi1986 (14. November 2006)

*AW: Was habe ich nur auf der Matte liegen? Rogner oder Milchner?*



rainerle schrieb:


> in dem Du nicht angeln gehst - so einfach ist das.



komische antwort!
ich wollte ja nur meinungen einholen...ob ihr glaubt das die fische das stresst oder nicht...
UND wie man den fisch so handhabt das man ihm den rogen/die milch nicht rausdrückt?? nicht wiegen? in der abhakmatte lassen/im wasser abhaken,....


----------



## ae71 (14. November 2006)

*AW: Was habe ich nur auf der Matte liegen? Rogner oder Milchner?*

hallo dominik, ich würde den fisch dann im wasser abhaken, da er somit sein gewicht nicht so sehr spürt wie an der luft!
falls du damit leben kannst! er wirds dir danken indem er mehr laich bzw milch hat!
grüsse
toni


----------



## punkarpfen (14. November 2006)

*AW: Was habe ich nur auf der Matte liegen? Rogner oder Milchner?*

Wenn Karpfen fic+++ fressen sie nicht! Wenn man kurz vor dem Ablaichen einen Fisch fängt, versteht es sich von selbst, dass man den ganzen Tamtam am Wasser läßt (sollte man ohnehin öfter tun) und den Fisch sofort wieder schwimmen läßt. Das tut man dem Fisch zu liebe und nicht wegen dem Nachwuchs, der ohnehin selten überlebt. 
Dennoch ist es Blödsinn, dass man zu bestimmten Zeiten nicht angeln geht, weil die Fische evtl. laichreif sein können. Den Zeitpunkt zu bestimmen ist nämlich nicht einfach (es sei denn man sieht die Fische beim Laichen).


----------

